# Ghana Freemasonry



## Stephen Praye (Aug 20, 2017)

In Ghana it is very hard to join the great brotherhood. As the general rules goes like 2b1ask1, you can rarely see them maaonic brothers. You can only reach them on the various platforms on social media but are not open. Please I may need a brother from the masonic lodges in Ghana preferably Accra.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 20, 2017)

"I want to join..."

I suggest that you start here: http://www.masonicinfo.com/grandlodges.htm Look under the country link for Africa, and then read the comments under Ghana. From there go to their Grand Lodge website and search for a lodge close to you, or contact the GL secretary. That is all I can do for you. You will have to pound the pavement or so to speak, get on the phone, e-mail, or street and off the internet.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 23, 2017)

https://www.myfreemasonry.com/threads/ghana-freemasons.28608/


----------



## coachn (Aug 23, 2017)

https://buildinghiram.blogspot.com/2017/08/a-brother-asks-whats-up-with-ghana.html


----------



## goomba (Aug 23, 2017)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=grand+lodge+of+ghana

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=united+grand+lodge+of+england+ghana


----------

